# Breeding Questions for Christmas Fulu



## Nick114920 (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I have a 55 gallon tank with some rocks in it and a bunch of fish.

6 - Christmas Fulu 
6 - Pundamilia (anchor Island) 
8 - Electric Blue Ahli
6 - Steaticranus Casuarius (Buffalo Head) 
10 - Cyrtocara Moorii (Blue Dolphin)

I baught all these fish when they were tiny. Less then a quarter inch. Now only 2 months later im worried i need to seperate them. The Christmas fulu are especially agressive. I do 2 25% water changes and 2 50% water changes per week. My male Christmas Fulu are already 2 and half inches long and have crazy colors and are the only ones breeding in my tank. It seems the small females (only about inch and half) are always carrying. I wait about 2 weeks then move them to their own tank. I feed very lightly and the female will never eat. then one day all the sudden she seems to be not pregnant and eating like a champ again. (i also feed all my fish about 5 times per day, flake, pellet, and bloodworms) I have a feeling she is eating the fry right away. Any suggestions??? Also how come none of the other fish are breeding but the christmas fulu are constantly breeding???? How come they all are not killing eachother yet as well?? To many fish in one tank for the super agressive chrismas males to chase around????


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

Just because they are not killing each other yet, doesn't mean they are not stressed out. I would not recommend such a combination of different types of Africans, especially in a 55 gallon tank.

Time to get another larger tank. Perhaps others will suggest the best way to separate them. The only two I would keep together are the two Malawi haps and even then, I don't know if they would interbreed.

I hope others with more experience will answer this thread, I'm curious to read their suggestions.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Your question about the Christmas fulu would probably be better answered in the Lake Victoria section.


----------



## Nick114920 (Jan 14, 2009)

i took the blue dolphins out and put them in there own tank. They actually seem to be much happier. they swim together in a school all 10 of them. I also put 2 of the electric blue alhi in their own tank also. I cant figure out where the other electric blues are because all my females are grey. As for the 2 dominant males i put rock walls on each side of the tank and 1 stays on 1 side and the other stays on the other side and they are not going at it at all anymore. Everyone else just stays near drift i have in the middle. Im thinking of getting a 150 gallon. Could all these fish go in it full grown?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

A 150G is still only a 72" tank. I'd say no. Maybe choose between the Fryeri and the Moorii.

10 Moorii is a lot of 9" fish just by themselves. And maybe one male per species as well.


----------

